# Trenabol vs Tren A



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 22, 2013)

Has anyone used both injectable tren and this oral product? The claim is it converts to real tren in the body with something like 25% conversion rate. Being that its not methylated what creates the dose limits? So if you've used both products and can give me a comparison please speak up. Interested in dosing and results between the two products.


----------



## ActuaryBrah (Apr 22, 2013)

25% seems high.  Idk what the conversation rate is but regardless it won't behave the same as the parent hormone. But that doesn't mean it's not a good product. It it helped me lean out nicely and it was great for strength


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback...I'd like to get more from someone who tried them both. I've thought about running a moderate blast of Tren A at some point just to see if I can handle the sides and get some of the rewards from it.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 22, 2013)

If I was you I'd definitely run ace before the oral. Start at 50ed. I also recommend running it higher then ur test. For me and for a lot it tend to keep sides to a minimum. I have heard good things about trenabol tho so if u run it keep my updated on it


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 22, 2013)

if i can pin every thing i would, i HATE orals... My fav AAS is Dbol and i will only run it once a year. and other then that just do orals for contest prep.


----------



## jacked187 (Apr 22, 2013)

im pinning 75mg tren a ed and love it the vasculatory and strength are through the roof.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 22, 2013)

im running Trenabol now 6 caps a day. Honestly ill probably go to tren ace next time


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 23, 2013)

^^^ 6 caps a day just from that... thats why i am not a huge fan of PH's... Even though ive heard trenabol is basically tren in oral form that is allot of caps and shit your putting your liver through. I hate taking my milk thistle, liv 52, and one aas oral. I dont know what i would do if i had to stomach 6 caps.. Honestly liquid orals are where its at..


----------



## westb51 (Apr 23, 2013)

jacked187 said:


> im pinning 75mg tren a ed and love it the vasculatory and strength are through the roof.



Are you running test? if so what ester and what amount?


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 23, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> ^^^ 6 caps a day just from that... thats why i am not a huge fan of PH's... Even though ive heard trenabol is basically tren in oral form that is allot of caps and shit your putting your liver through. I hate taking my milk thistle, liv 52, and one aas oral. I dont know what i would do if i had to stomach 6 caps.. Honestly liquid orals are where its at..



ACS plus TUDCA keeps it running lol


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 23, 2013)

screw that... I pin 3 cc mon and thurs and call it a day. over popping pills every day and caps, i HATE caps.. if they are hardpress thats not to bad but caps i cant stand. curious to see what your liver values are like.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 23, 2013)

I dunno I've been contemplating quiting it. I'm supposed to be getting stronger but I feel weaker.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 23, 2013)

I ran Trenabol, it's not all that and a bag of chips. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Has anyone used both injectable tren and this oral product? The claim is it converts to real tren in the body with something like 25% conversion rate. Being that its not methylated what creates the dose limits? So if you've used both products and can give me a comparison please speak up. Interested in dosing and results between the two products.



I am on my second cycle of 4 caps ED and absolutely LOVE Trenabol! ~ Blackstone Labs: Trenabol


----------



## jacked187 (Apr 23, 2013)

test c 700mg a week,ran tren e last cycle and had to keep test around 250mg aweek the sides got real bad but with the ace it seems i can go alot higher,still soaked in sweat all day but my temper is alot better.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 24, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> ^^^ 6 caps a day just from that... thats why i am not a huge fan of PH's... Even though ive heard trenabol is basically tren in oral form that is allot of caps and shit your putting your liver through. I hate taking my milk thistle, liv 52, and one aas oral. I dont know what i would do if i had to stomach 6 caps.. Honestly liquid orals are where its at..



Trenabol is NOT liver toxic. Just because a drug is an oral, does not mean it is toxic. Methylated orals are liver toxic. Trenabol is not methylated and exhibits no liver toxivity. It is as safe as injectable Trenbolone. It really is like injectable Tren in pill form.


One poster in this thread said Trenabol does not behave in the body like regular trenbolone, but that is completely untrue. My intention is not to argue, but I need to clear up the error, so people can be proplery informed. In reality, Trenabol behaves EXACTLY like trenbolone in the body (in terms of hormonal effects)...because it converts directly to trenbolone. It is the same exact drug. It does not matter if an individual obtains a certain blood levels of trenbolone with a PH or with injectable trenbolone...it is still trenbolone either way. 

Originally, I guessed the conversion rate to be higher than 25%, but even 25% is considered very high.  The primary benefit of Trenabol is it is the 1st true LEGAL alternative to injectable trenbolone. For the first time, people who refuse to purchase trenbolone through the illegal route can actually use an OTC product which provides the user with real trenbolone. 10 years ago something like this was just a fantasy. Will you get better results using injectable Tren? Well, like I said, being that both result in real trenbolone circulating throughout the bloodstream, it all depends on dosing. Technically, if you take enough Trenabol, you could increase tren blood levels to the equivalent to injecting 100's of mg's of tren per week. However, most guys have a budget, so there is a limit to how many bottles they can purchase per month. See below for a price vs. conversion comparison...... 


Most guys will use between 1-3 bottles per month. 3 bottles monthly would cost roughly $135 with a 10% discount. At 6 caps daily (3 bottles/month) and a conversion rate of 25%, the user would end up with a blood levels equivalent to injecting about about 157 mg of Tren per week. However, this does not account for the added weight of the acetate ester when using injectable trenbolone ace, which would give Trenabol a slightly higher mg count than what is seen here, but that is an entire othr subject.

So, while Trenabol may cost more than injectable trenbolone (higher manufacturing costs) in terms of cost per mg of circulating trenbolone, the fact that people who use only legal products can now experience what it is like to use injectable tren is pretty amazing. If you already use injectable tren...then stick with it. This product wasn't designed for people who have no problem breaking the law. However, if you don't want to go the illegal route, then trenbol is for you. It is a great OTC PH...probably the best overall PH on the market (products like Methadrol and DMZ are NOT PH's...they are 100% active steroids).


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 25, 2013)

Seems like there are some mixed opinions here. It doesn't appear that liver issues are a concern on Trenabol due to it not being methylated. So that is appealing to me. I may decide to give it a try and see for myself. I've never tried injectable tren so I cannot compare it myself yet. Eventually I'll give tren A a go and see how I like or hate it.


----------



## s2h (Apr 26, 2013)

as Mike said trenabol is not methylated so there is no real liver concerns...i'm taking 6 caps ed as of yesterday...but prior started at 1 then 2 than 3 and 4 etc...in my best estimation i would say 4 caps was equal to what i would feel from 25mg ed of tren A..key is it is legal and allows the peeps interested in a legal oral tren a oppurtunity to experience the effects of tren....

i also have had zero issues with lethargy,off colored piss or anything i would see from a methylated oral....i also havnt experienced the libido "nose dive" i would after 3-4 weeks on injectable tren....


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> as Mike said trenabol is not methylated so there is no real liver concerns...i'm taking 6 caps ed as of yesterday...but prior started at 1 then 2 than 3 and 4 etc...in my best estimation i would say 4 caps was equal to what i would feel from 25mg ed of tren A..key is it is legal and allows the peeps interested in a legal oral tren a oppurtunity to experience the effects of tren....
> 
> i also have had zero issues with lethargy,off colored piss or anything i would see from a methylated oral....i also havnt experienced the libido "nose dive" i would after 3-4 weeks on injectable tren....


I'm finishing my 1st week of 4 ed. I have not noticed any term like sides except a bit of sleeplessness, not exactly insomnia but its a little harder to sllep deeply. Idk. I'll see how the next week goes and then bump to 6 ed  if alls well
  BTW if anything my libido seems on the upswing. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## longworthb (Apr 26, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> I'm finishing my 1st week of 4 ed. I have not noticed any term like sides except a bit of sleeplessness, not exactly insomnia but its a little harder to sllep deeply. Idk. I'll see how the next week goes and then bump to 6 ed  if alls well
> BTW if anything my libido seems on the upswing.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


My libido is insaneeeee while on tren. I get hard enough to beat down a brick wall


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> as Mike said trenabol is not methylated so there is no real liver concerns...i'm taking 6 caps ed as of yesterday...but prior started at 1 then 2 than 3 and 4 etc...in my best estimation i would say 4 caps was equal to what i would feel from 25mg ed of tren A..key is it is legal and allows the peeps interested in a legal oral tren a oppurtunity to experience the effects of tren....
> 
> i also have had zero issues with lethargy,off colored piss or anything i would see from a methylated oral....i also havnt experienced the libido "nose dive" i would after 3-4 weeks on injectable tren....



This kind of reply is what I was looking for. I will give this a try at 4 caps for maybe like 6-8 weeks and see how I like that. If the sides are not terrible then maybe the next time around I will go for Tren A. If that works I'd likely switch to the enanthate version to avoid ED or EOD injections. Feeling like a pin cushion gets old on a cycle. Maybe not if the results are kick ass 

I have tons of Metha-Drol Extreme and SDMZ 2.0 from IML and the SDMZ was my choice for a cut but I hate that its methylated and having to be overly concerned about liver values.


----------



## independent (Apr 26, 2013)

Just run tren a, its the bomb. Youll love it.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 27, 2013)

i can tell you that I have taken both.
I have taken tren A alone
I have taken trenabol with tren A and thats the only way.
so, I was on 50mg ed of tren A and then I added 100mg ed of trenabol.
IMO, that stack compared to 100mg ED of tren A that I am currently running.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 27, 2013)

Be sure to split the dose on Trenabol. 1 cap every 6 hours is ideal.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 27, 2013)

Trenbol is a pro hormone tren ace is the nectar of the gods!!!There is no comparison.It may be a good product but once you try both you will see!


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 27, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Trenbol is a pro hormone tren ace is the nectar of the gods!!!There is no comparison.It may be a good product but once you try both you will see!



lol you can compare anything.
You cant falter someone for trying to do their research before using


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 27, 2013)

? Negged


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 27, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> ? Negged



I think that you misunderstood me bro.
I am not trying to bash your insight 
I think he knows that tren A is the shit thats why hes asking how trenebol stacks up.
to say that it doesnt compare just because it is a prohormone seems weak. there are strong prohormones out there and some people swear by them ( i do not) but I konw that good gains can be made off of them if used correctly.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 27, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> I think that you misunderstood me bro.
> I am not trying to bash your insight
> I think he knows that tren A is the shit thats why hes asking how trenebol stacks up.
> to say that it doesnt compare just because it is a prohormone seems weak. there are strong prohormones out there and some people swear by them ( i do not) but I konw that good gains can be made off of them if used correctly.



Guess the tren is making me crazy! I personally know prohormones are strong.Some are stronger mg for mg then most oral illegal aas.But I don't think there is anything out there stronger and better then tren.I remember when spawn and trendrol (original tren prohormones)Were out they were strong.I apologize bro!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm aware Tren A is superior. I'm just looking for a comparison to get an idea how close the results and sides are. I was looking to run the Trenabol first to see if I like how I feel on it assuming it feels like Tren A but maybe milder etc. If that goes over well I wouldn't mind doing blasts of it while I cruise.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 29, 2013)

Run tren e @ 200 mg ew and if you handle it well you will be ready for 400-500 mg tren e or ace each week!


----------

